# Antelope Mortadella



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Mortadella is a lightly seasoned bologna with big chunks of fat in it. Normally it's stuffed in a large ham-sized casing. I've never made it before so it was a challenge. Took a couple days to make it.

I used a recipe from _Great Sausage Recipes and Meat Curing_ by Rytek Kutas. If I only had one sausage book, that would be it.



*
Ingredients:*
5½ lb - pork butt
6 lb - wild game
1½ lb - pork fat, cubed 1/2"
2½ tsp - Insta Cure #1
5 cups - non-fat dry milk
6 tbsp - salt
1½ cups - corn syrup solids
1 tbsp - ground black pepper
1 tbsp - mace
1 tbsp - coriander
3/4 tsp - cinnamon
6 tbsp - wine
3 tbsp - powdered gelatin
2½ cups - ice water

*Instructions:*
· Grind meat thru a kidney plate". Keep the meat frosty
· Cut the fat into 1/2" to 3/4" size cubes. Keep meat and fat frosty.
· Dissolve cure, salt, gelatin, non-fat dry milk and corn syrup solids in a bowl of water.
· Add the spices to the bowl and mix well. 
· In a large tub mix all the ingredients including the chilled fat with the meat.
· Grind meat 1/8". Keep the meat frosty while grinding.
· Lay the sausage out in a garbage sack and place in freezer until frosty.
· Remove meat from freezer and immediately grind 1/8" or emulsify. Add water if needed to work the sausage.
· Stuff into 4" to 5" casings or a beef bladder.
· Store sausage in fridge for a minimum of 12 hours.
· Preheat oven or smoker to 180°.
· Lightly cold smoke the sausage until a desirable color is obtained. 
· Cook until internal temp is 152°.
· Shower sausage with cold water until internal temp is 125°.
· Store in 40° refrigerator overnight before using.

*Comments:*
· To avoid melting the fat cubes do not overcook or cook at a high temperature. 
· Can substitute 2 tbsp of white pepper for the 1 tbsp of black pepper.
· Peppercorns are sometimes used instead of ground pepper.


Keep the meat and the fat frosty:
 

Running sausage thru an 1/8" plate is a sticky mess if there's non-fat dry milk or corn syrups solids in the mix;


The bladder is about 8" in diameter and at least 16" long. Can you say air pockets?


Ended up with about 13 pounds of sausage counting the pound of Mortadella left in the bottom of the stuffer. Filled one-half of the "neck" of the bladder and one kinda neat 3" diameter casing that had butcher's string stuck to it:
 

Tying the big bladder took a while. There were lots of air pockets. The sausage pricker got a workout let me tell ya:


Cooked the Mortadella "low n slow" in the oven. Did not use the smoker:


Uh...now what am I going to do with it?


Here's a story:

I tie up the huge bladder and pull the strings up tight. It looked good. I'm proud as a pea**** and show it off twice to Mrs Goob....who could care less and asks "What are you gonna do with THAT?

Heck with her. I cart the thing off to two different neighbors who love all my sausages (that's what they tell me anyway). Both ask "Whadda ya going to do with that?"

Screw em.

My granddaughter comes over. I'm thinking "I'm in" So I tighten the strings up again, you know, get the sausage to have little bulges in it between the strings, and show the master piece to my granddaughter. She says "No thanks grandpa I don't care for Mortadella."

Oh well. So I put the 13-pound sausage up on the scale to weigh it. 13 pounds! Good grief I gotta get a picture of this. I go upstairs and get my camera chip that's plugged into the confuser. When I come back the Mortadella is on floor. It had rolled off the scale falling four feet. When it hit the floor it split the casing. Drats...Probably took a lot of air pockets out of it though. -O,-

Thankfully the tie wrap held the sausage together. I bandaged the big ole bladder up with a couple wraps of plastic food wrap to keep it from leaking all over the oven. When the internal temp was about 135° the food wrap was removed to finish the sausage out and give it some "color"

 
The next time I do this;

· Add whole peppercorns
· Grind 1/8" twice.
· Stuff into 4" to 5" bologna casings.
· Lightly smoke in the smoker. 
· I won't weigh it. 

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

"Hard" fat should be used for Mortadella. The fat just under the skin on the back of the front half of the pig is the best. "Soft" fat will melt some and leave voids. Soft fat doesn't have that pleasant crunchy mouth feel of hard fat.

.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Looks good, but here is my recipe.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

1973! 

Yer kiddin me.

.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> 1973!
> 
> Yer kiddin me.
> 
> .


Hey, it's on the internet.... it's gotta be true.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bowgy said:


> Hey, it's on the internet.... it's gotta be true.


No I believe it was 1973. I just can't believe how fast time goes by.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*free Mortadella for everyone!!!!!!!!!!*

New Year's Eve I placed the beautiful Mortadella in a garbage bag and sat it on the BBQ grill just outside my back door. I wanted to cool it down for an hour or so to make it easier to slice.

Neighbor's dog got it. drats


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> New Year's Eve I placed the beautiful Mortadella in a garbage bag and sat it on the BBQ grill just outside my back door. I wanted to cool it down for an hour or so to make it easier to slice.
> 
> Neighbor's dog got it. drats


Man that sucks, especially after all that work, but at least the dog had a happy new years party.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Now he will probobly crap in your yard!! Thats thanks for ya.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*New recipe thread soon*



bowgy said:


> Man that sucks, especially after all that work, but at least the dog had a happy new years party.


Yeah, too bad.

I working on a new sausage recipe; Beagle Bologna. Stay tuned.

.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Yeah, too bad.
> 
> I working on a new sausage recipe; Beagle Bologna. Stay tuned.
> 
> .


OK now that made me laugh out loud.:grin:

Yes, another angel got his wings


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Might ask to take him for a walk past the Korean stir fry joint...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

My dog runs loose and gets baby diapers. The neighbor's dog runs amok and gets Mortadella. 

My dog's not doing it right.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*another great out-of-focus sausage pic*

This is the bologna that was in the bottom of the stuffer that I stuffed into a casing by hand. Not too bad:



What's nice about having pictures out of focus is that you can't see all the air pockets in my sliced bologna.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Salvaged some of it:


----------

